# Is IELTS a pre-requisite for EOS?



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey guys,
I plan to apply for my EOI soon. I want to know if IELTS results are a pre-requisite for the EOI?
Can I apply for the EOI right now and then give my IELTS later so that I have it ready when I get the ITA?


----------



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

Apologies for the spelling error in the subject of this thread. I mean EOI and not EOS.


----------



## rif (Dec 11, 2009)

I think yes it is.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

rif said:


> I think yes it is.


for people where English is not their first language.


----------

